# Pd assistance



## Digg (Jun 13, 2012)

Dear All,

Could you assist me with the Pd refining from connectors.
According data in one connector should be 0,88 gr. Of Pd.

As connectors consist cooper my idea is to drop connector pins in to the AR and settle Pd with the cooper. Settled sludge again add to the AR and use chlorine gas to get dirty PD salt. To clean Pd salt use below noted process.


Thank you in advance for Your comments and ideas 

Kind regards
Digg


I removed the links that were posted (my antivirus detected Malware), Butcher


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 13, 2012)

Digg, or a Moderator, can you please delete the second link in this post? I am not saying that it was intentional on Diggs part, but the link looks like it goes to Lazer Steve's site, but it actually forwards the person who clicks on the link to this address http://windows efficiency vulnerability . in/68efd410a6a48b3c/2/ DO NOT CLICK ON THIS ADDRESS if it's a hotlink. I broke the site address up so that it should fail if someone accidentally clicks on it.

I am not sure which scam this site is, but I suspect it will attempt to convince you that you need to download, or even pay for some bogus virus protection program that will either infect your computer with a virus, or collect information, or give access of your computer to someone outside your network. It could be any number of things, but the link needs to be killed.

Scott


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 14, 2012)

The fact that an image of my site was used in the infected link leads me to believe someone is trying to sabotage my websites traffic.

If anyone has had problems accessing or ordering from my site in the recent weeks please contact me directly via email; [email protected] with details of what happened when you tried to access or order from my site.

I take it very seriously when my site becomes associated with malicious content by a third party.

Steve


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 14, 2012)

I should have contacted Steve when I posted on this thread.

I hope there is no confusion about this post, I was in no way insinuating that there was any fault to be had by Steve's website, so far as I am concerned he's beyond reproach for whatever my opinion is worth. I believed the problem was with the link itself, and have since been on Steve's site with no issues or problems at all.

I would suggest that if anyone finds an issue with any links to anyone's website, that the send a message to the owner or administrator of that site, as I should have immediately done with Steve's.

Scott


----------



## butcher (Jun 14, 2012)

I stated reading this thread, and clicked on the two links, then my antivirus flagged male ware detected, I did not know for sure what the links were, but thought it best to get rid of them, I did not notice, SBrown, had already made a post regarding problems with them until after I edited the thread to remove the links.

I also did not realize they were somehow linked, or related with Steve's website.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks Butcher.. From what I understand the original links contained only images from or of my site. Neither of the links actually went to my site. I only learned about the bad links this morning.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Jun 14, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> Thanks Butcher.. From what I understand the original links contained only images from or of my site. Neither of the links actually went to my site. I only learned about the bad links this morning.



Steve,

It was the second link. What the poster did was use google search then post the google search link. The second link actually pulled up your picture for a split second, but you could see the google photo search pictures in the background, then it jumped to the link I posted. Like a clickthrough or pop-up would work. It was actually embedded in the hyperlink. But to be fair, I wanted to make sure I gave the poster the benefit of the doubt.

When you clicked the link it jumped to a website that claimed your computer was infected with a couple viruses. It looks like a popup that might actually show up on your computer, but it wasn't your computer that was catching a virus before it downloaded to your computer, it was the actual website that created a popup window to make it look like it was your computer initiating the nag box. If you clicked okay, it would take you to another page and then nag for you to download their fix, or to purchase their program, which would actually be infecting your computer at that point.

Whatever it is, it was malicious. Even if the person who started this thread did not intend for the link to jump to the scam site, there is something not right going on. I messaged the poster about the link right after he posted it, I saw he was still online, he has read my pm, but he has yet to respond to it.

Scott


----------



## qst42know (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Digg

I got the virus warning as well. 

Since no one has asked as yet, where did you find the links?


----------

